# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 12/20/2018

## Kris

Kiara, the daughter of the chosen wolf named Kiba, is now searching for paradise. Her father was a active believer in it, even though he had told his curious daughter that he has given up the search for paradise a long time ago. What she doesn't know, however, is that the world is coming to end, and quicker than it had in previous times. All the nuclear wars, climate change, and other human destruction has really taken its toll on the world. 

As the daughter of the chosen wolf, Kiara manages to get past her father's guards one night, and leave the pack camp. She wants to find what her father supposedly gave up on so long ago. The time of a new generation of wolves to search for paradise has come... 

Wolf's Rain- The New Generation

----------


## mariaLavi

I think i read somewhere that wolf name .  How do you upload a picture here???? Let me know

----------

